
Show HN: Include profiling results into the response for a WSGI application - chromano
https://github.com/chromano/profilelog-middleware
======
chromano
I started this project because currently it is too "hard" to profile requests
for python webapps. There are attempts that create a new URL for you to
inspect the results, but I guess that embedding the results directly into the
response would be best, as you can check the info through devtools.

There are obviously space to improve, but I thought I would share my approach
before I work more on it.

